# Ford mystery tractor



## Melissa_fordBE05227 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I am buying me first ever tractor as you could imagine I am super excited. We are getting it from work as it has been parked up for years and my work mates said they will teach me how to maintain it and fix it. Only problem is I can't find any info on it.
All I can find is the below numbers but nothing on google.
5D21
*BE05227*
It is ford new holland painted on it. The old rego said 1995 but that is all i have.

Thank you for your support


----------



## Melissa_fordBE05227 (Aug 9, 2020)

Thank you for your support


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Is it gas or diesel.??
If it’s a diesel, get some gasket/ paint remover or oven cleaner n spray the inj pump nameplate & post the #’s..
If it’s a diesel, smart money says it’s a Perkins engine.
I think Ford put ALL their info on the step above the starter.?
If your standing in front of the machine... the step is on the left.. there’s probably 10 coats of paint over them but they’re there.. paint remover & a wire brush will be your friend..
If u post all the #’s off the step, someone here can decipher them.(it’s in code)
Good luck


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

thepumpguysc said:


> Is it gas or diesel.??
> If it’s a diesel, get some gasket/ paint remover or oven cleaner n spray the inj pump nameplate & post the #’s..
> If it’s a diesel, smart money says it’s a Perkins engine.
> I think Ford put ALL their info on the step above the starter.?
> ...



Pumpguy,
I'm curious where you got the info about Ford using a Perkins engine in one of their tractors.
To my knowledge, with the possible exception of the British built Fordsons, Ford Never used a Perkins in any tractor.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

*FORD CODES and SERIAL NUMBERS*
http://springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/codes_short2.html

Melissa.
Try searching Ford Codes and Serial Numbers 
John


----------



## Melissa_fordBE05227 (Aug 9, 2020)

It is a deisol engine. Will check for more codes today.


----------



## Melissa_fordBE05227 (Aug 9, 2020)

the key of knowledge said:


> *FORD CODES and SERIAL NUMBERS*
> http://springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/codes_short2.html
> 
> Melissa.
> ...



I have check this website. I can find BA, BB, BC even BD's but nothing for BE.


----------



## Melissa_fordBE05227 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Check same place on the opposite side of the tractor for model number.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

According to Tractordata.com, the Serial Number BE05227 fits a 30- or 40-series tractor from 1995. The date code fits as well. Tractordata says there is a plate under the hood, so look for a plate at the underside of the hood.

Example tractor:
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/6/1/613-new-holland-4630.html


----------



## DNL (Mar 20, 2020)

some id plates were decals style and they got destroyed by pressure washer carlessness


----------



## Melissa_fordBE05227 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Melissa_fordBE05227 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Melissa_fordBE05227 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Melissa_fordBE05227 (Aug 9, 2020)

The plate under the bonnet does not have any numbers on it. Looks like they were just printed on and now rubbed off


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

CA514C is the model code.
According to Noveau *******'s pdf:
http://nouveauredneck.mywebcommunity.org/
CA5: Model 3930, 1990-1999, All Purpose, 201 cubic inch engine with 4.4" bore and 4.4" stroke.
1: Diesel
4: Independent PTO 540 rpm
C: 8-speed transmission (4 forward + 1 reverse, in high and low gear)

BE05227 is the serial number. The tractor was assembled at the Basildon plant in England, during 1995.
5D21, and information above, means that the tractor was assembled April 21, 1995.

Tractordata:
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/6/0/605-ford-new-holland-3930.html
Two diesel engines are mentioned, and it is unclear if both 201 and 192 were used at the time this tractor was assembled, or if they switched from 201 to 192:
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/6/0/605-ford-new-holland-3930-engine.html

You need to find some identification on the engine in order to be certain of the type.
Follow thepumpguysc's advice and get the pump info. A picture showing the pump would be nice.


----------



## Melissa_fordBE05227 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hacke said:


> CA514C is the model code.
> According to Noveau *******'s pdf:
> http://nouveauredneck.mywebcommunity.org/
> CA5: Model 3930, 1990-1999, All Purpose, 201 cubic inch engine with 4.4" bore and 4.4" stroke.
> ...




Thank you so much


----------



## Loki (Apr 28, 2020)

Did you buy it? How is it running?
It looks a nice tractor with loader, very handy to have around. I myself am new to tractor game and have probably 100 hours training. No where to go but up, stay safe, they can be very dangerous even in best of times.


----------

